# chromebook with sluggish console



## Roald (May 30, 2019)

Today i installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p4 on Chromebook Acer Edgar 14.
Everything works fine, (beside the touchpad, but that is another topic) however typing in the TTY and xfce4-terminal is really sluggish, and is showing some delay when keys are pressed.

I thought that could be caused, because the screen is 4k, and the framebuffer might be set to wrong resolution.
So i then put in /boot/loader.conf something i can't even remember exactly what it was 
I think something like:

```
/boot/device.hints
hint.vga.0.at="isa"
```
Now when booting the system, after the bootloader (i can still press escape, but Single User is turned off) i get a black screen, and i'm not able to do anything.

So basically in my attempt to fix the sluggish/delay when typing in TTY and xfce4-terminal i actually broke the system.
What are my options to rescue from this disaster, beside reinstalling?
And also, how do i fix the sluggish/delay typing?


----------

